# 250 Grain for elk



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
Just a quick question. Do you think 250 bullets are enough for elk? Dad has his LE hunt coming up and that is what he has been practicing with. We used them on his hunt a few years back but I have had a lot of people telling me lately that 250 is too small. What do you guys think?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

250 grain Traditions, .45 cal. with .54 cal. sabot. 150 yards for first two shots, 4 shots, 1st behind, left shoulder, 2nd shot, right shoulder(pulled to the right a little), 3rd shot in spine behind and above left shoulder, his right leg gave out when he tried to stand and I pulled the trigger, 4th shot in the neck.

I think I would go bigger 300+ grain.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

People hunt elk with .243's... so it can be done, there are just better choices. 300grn bullet gives you alot more energy on the animal. 


-DallanC


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

A lot depends on the bullet. If it is an all lead, or lead core, I would say with my ethical compass its a definite no. (I'm not saying my way is better, this is just how I feel) if it is an all copper bullet, then I think you can make it happen. It doesn't offer the same margin for error, but it can happen. 
A lead core, or all lead bullet will fragment to much losing weight and energy as it travels through the animal. This will then require multiple follow up shots while the elk is wounded. You also have to worry about the shoulder bone of the elk...I personally wouldn't trust a soft bullet to break through and into the vitals.
The copper bullet retains its energy through the animal as they don't fragment on the same scale. Many people have shot animals with them, and they weigh within 5 gr of the initial weight. The kinetic energy carried through the animal is what will break that shoulder bone and still have the energy to plow through vital tissue.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I shot a bull at 35 yards with a 250 grn hornady sst and it ran about 75 yards and killed over. 
Depends on shot placement.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

bowgy said:


> 250 grain Traditions, .45 cal. with .54 cal. sabot. 150 yards for first two shots, 4 shots, 1st behind, left shoulder, 2nd shot, right shoulder(pulled to the right a little), 3rd shot in spine behind and above left shoulder, his right leg gave out when he tried to stand and I pulled the trigger, 4th shot in the neck.
> 
> I think I would go bigger 300+ grain.


As was said, shot placement is key, all 4 shots described above would have killed the elk if I waited for him to bleed out but I didn't want to take the chance of him getting away so every time he got up, or tried to get up, I shot him again. Except for the last one in the neck he didn't get up, but I didn't know he couldn't, I circled within 50 yards and his head was up and he was looking around so I put him down with one in the back of the neck.

I'm thinking that a larger bullet would have been more energy and shock value.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I know a few that shoot 250 grain Barnes and its enough....but why chance anything? 290 grain or bigger would put your mind at ease.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've killed three bulls and several deer with a 250 grain hot day sst.

Never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. We'll see what he decides. Getting down to crunch time.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Big bullets = big holes = dead

I still believe in getting close so trajectory is not my first concern. 

Go big and get close.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

I shot my Bull on the Wasatch in 2011 at 30 yards with 250 grain Barnes TMZ over 100 grains 777. DRT. It will work fine. However, I am loving my current load- Hornady .458 325 grain FTX(the bullet used in the Leverevolution ammo) in a Harvester Crush rib sabot over 100 grains of BH209. Shoots great and packs a punch. Shot a cow elk with this load, also DRT.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

From a guy who shoots 405gr hollow points for deer... more lead equals more dead... 

That said, if the shot placement is poor, the extra weight isn't really helping you.

I say shoot what your gun likes, and shoot it at a distance you're capable of making the shot from. No more, no less.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

people are not perfect and crap happens, don't shoot a load that has such a small margin for error. That doesn't mean a bullet makes up for crappy marksmanship but if you are shooting a load that can't break down a front shoulder, than you are shooting the wrong load in my opinion.


----------

